# Galaxy Hops



## PryorBrewing (19/9/10)

Put this down a few months ago...

2x 1.5 kg LME cans
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
US-05

Opened one the other day WOW, BANG, CRASH, peach i can taste peach and stone fruit flavours deriven from the hops. Was really impressed, havn't tasted anything similar commerically or from my mates home brew. Love them def a new favourite. Just picked up some summer saaz look forward to showcasing that in my next beer.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (20/9/10)

i have recently tried my galaxy ale, pretty much the same as the ross's nelson sauvin summer ale from the recipe database except i sub'd the hop. I am not entirely sure about galaxy, it seems to have a very harsh resiny bitterness, i've left it for a while to see if it mellows.

Did you do a bittering addition? Looks like you only did aroma additions ??


----------



## Swizzle (20/9/10)

Rudi 101 said:


> i have recently tried my galaxy ale, pretty much the same as the ross's nelson sauvin summer ale from the recipe database except i sub'd the hop. I am not entirely sure about galaxy, it seems to have a very harsh resiny bitterness, i've left it for a while to see if it mellows.
> 
> Did you do a bittering addition? Looks like you only did aroma additions ??




Galaxy has become my recent favourite for what it's worth. Have made an ale (first beer I've ever made more than once) with cascade addition at 60 min, Galaxy at 30, then Galaxy and Cascade at 5 mins, 35.2 IBU. Nothing remotely unpleasant, quite the opposite in fact, fruity and very palatable. A hit with the girls too! Thought about calling it _fem ale..._


----------



## PryorBrewing (20/9/10)

Yeh Does taste resiny at first, Leave it for at least a few months. The change really surprised me.


----------



## Nick JD (20/9/10)

Galaxy seems to be one of those hops that polarises opinion. Like amarillio.

I love the taste of it but also found it a harsh bitterer, and a grassy dry hopper. 

In the end I finished up the pack using it in a big 20 and 10 minute addition and got great results - as since I haven't bought it again. I find it's an amazing hop, but maybe too amazing ... all I get from it are huge whacks of passionfruit, and as such I find it creates awesome "novelty" beer, that gets put to the back of the recipe pile.


----------



## PryorBrewing (20/9/10)

It does split opinions, My results suggest it does need time to develop. The keg i drank of it i thought was nothing special, the bottles that i opened down the track was a different flavour all together and really took away that harsh bitterness and grassy characteristics that its known for.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> Galaxy seems to be one of those hops that polarises opinion. Like amarillio.



I'm finding a number of hops that polarise opinion, as follows:

POR (I hate it)
Galaxy
Nelson Sauvin (too fruity or astringent for some, I've used it to good effect though)
Citra (too fruity - ditto Nelson sauvin for me)
Riwaka/Summer Saaz
+ Pretty well anything american and fruity - hop heads love it, non hop heads seem to find them too over the top.

I just got a bottle back (after 3 months) empty of my hoppy brown ale - it was a mix of nelson sauvin plus mostly noble and british hops (bizarre combo, I know) and once again feedback is great. 

I think if you don't like the "out there" flavours of american hops, use a bit at flavouring (15 minutes or so) around a good bill of Euro/Brit hops. 

If you like the beers slightly more bitter, use another 15g or so at 60 minutes of high AA% americans. Very economical way of bittering beers.

I think even for non-hop heads, they have their place, you just need to use them more sparingly - but they will add some good depth to a beer.


Goomba


----------



## mwd (20/9/10)

Put down a toucan recently using Galaxy and Amarillo for flavour and aroma it is one of the best beers I have made so far.

1 x Pale Ale (Coopers)+ 1 x Canadian Blonde
500g Light ME
200g raw sugar
200g Carared steeped for 30 mins 65C

15g [email protected]
10g [email protected]
10g [email protected]

Us-05 

Dry hopped with 20g Ahtanum after 5 days.
No particular style but a good bitterness and wonderful aroma.

P.S. I am a hophead my normal drinking Commercial brew is JS IPA.


----------



## .DJ. (20/9/10)

Galaxy = Passionfruit = :icon_drool2: 

my second fav hop behind Simcoe...


----------



## mje1980 (13/11/11)

I tried an APA with galaxy,yesterday. Beautiful!!. Need to get some!!


----------



## jbowers (13/11/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Put down a toucan recently using Galaxy and Amarillo for flavour and aroma it is one of the best beers I have made so far.
> 
> 1 x Pale Ale (Coopers)+ 1 x Canadian Blonde
> 500g Light ME
> ...



Sounds good, however not sure about that last part. That's like saying 'I'm a rev-head, my car is a Prius.'


----------



## earle (16/11/11)

PryorBrewing said:


> Put this down a few months ago...
> 
> 2x 1.5 kg LME cans
> [email protected]
> ...


Pretty similar to one of my current favourites except I'm using 1.5kg LME and 1.5 kg Liquid Wheat extract. The wheat goes with the fruitiness of the galaxy really well.


----------



## Conestoga (12/12/13)

*Skip ahead to the bold for the TL;DR version*

I really, really love Galaxy. I'm bumping this thread for some advice on dry hopping. Some history first ... 

My first AG BIAB was an IPA with Galaxy up front. 

1.071 OG/1.011FG

98.5% Briess 2-row
01.5% Honey malt

12g Columbus @ 60 
12g Columbus @ 30
77g Galaxy at knock out, w/ 30 minute hop stand (100C-82C bittering range, totaling 70IBU's tinseth)

US05
Mashed at 65c (I like dry beer)

Dry hopped two installments of Galaxy/85g, three days each.

*sulfates were low due to using spring water. My next batch will be using Brun'water's Pale Ale profile, as I've had my water tested and will be cutting with RO water.


Hooomygoodness, this IPA knocked my face off. It was definitely grassy at first, but it didn't take long to mellow at all. Not even close to harsh either .. but then again I'm a total hop head. I got pineapple from the flat beer, but it was a peach bomb when it was mature. One could smell a pint of this from across the room at its peak. Even strict lager drinkers (read: IPA haters) enjoyed it.

I plan to make the recipe again soon, but the dry hops can definitely be dialed back. I'm thinking a single 3 day addition of 56-85g for 19L should suffice. I searched the site, and notice many of you like it with Cascade, so I may even cut it with that for some complexity. I can't get Galaxy anymore, so the 2lbs I do have I will use sparingly as possible.

*TL;DR*

What's a good ratio to dry hop Galaxy:Cascade for an IPA?

I also have these in stock if you think I should try something else with Galaxy, but a forum search showed me many of you like Galaxy with Cascade.

- Ahtanum 
- Amarillo
- Cascade
- Centennial
- Chinook
- Citra
- Columbus *
- Simcoe
- Warrior *

* Typically bittering hops for me.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/12/13)

Have a look at http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1434-lord-nelson-citra-cascading-out-of-this-galaxy-pale-ale/

You have most of the hops for it anyway, and there's a Sans-Nelson version later in the thread.

Has 85 comments with feedback on what people used, how it went and all that sort of stuff.

If I were you, I'd personally put in some Chinook as sub for Nelson and you'd be on the money.


----------



## Conestoga (12/12/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Have a look at http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1434-lord-nelson-citra-cascading-out-of-this-galaxy-pale-ale/
> 
> You have most of the hops for it anyway, and there's a Sans-Nelson version later in the thread.
> 
> ...


This is the kind of stuff I need to be reading, I have a lot to learn with hops. Thank you.


----------



## thedragon (14/12/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Have a look at http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1434-lord-nelson-citra-cascading-out-of-this-galaxy-pale-ale/


Looks like a great recipe. I'll be putting this down when my order with Yob of citra, galaxy and cascade arrives in the mail. 

Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/12/13)

No worries. I'll be brewing it again soon with Chinook.


----------



## Maxt (15/12/13)

I really enjoy Nelson sav with galaxy, it tones down the harshness galaxy can sometimes bring.


----------



## bmarshall (16/12/13)

Try bridge rd galaxy single hop ipa. Very nice.
Croucher galaxy ipa on the other hand was way over the top. Too bitter, harsh and hoppy. Anchorage galaxy white ipa was very different again. Light refreshing not a lot of hop for an ipa.


----------



## WitWonder (19/12/13)

bmarshall said:


> Try bridge rd galaxy single hop ipa. Very nice.


I thought it was pretty average, to be honest. Maybe for your typical lager swilling aussie bogan trying to be a bit adventurous it might have been interesting, but to anyone that likes IPAs my message: avoid. Mind you, I did live through the Year of the Galaxy hop (tm) in 2010? when everyone was brewing the Christ out of galaxy. I think though the idea with what the guys and gals are trying to do at Bridge road with their beer school hop pack (which is actually what i bought) is a bloody great idea. It did teach me that I've no interest in brewing with any of the hops they used apart from maybe Ella (and Galaxy, of course).


----------



## ian4379 (22/12/13)

i put down an extract brew a 6 or 7 weeks ago after i got rained out at work, had some galaxy in the freezer, didnt have to time to AG so i called into the lhbs and got some ingredients.

20 ltrs - 5.5% - 

1.7kg blackrock LME
1kg LDME
300gms dextrose
200gms carared(had in cupboard) steeped 20 minutes

15gm warrior - 45 minutes
20 gms galaxy - 15 mintutes
10gms galaxy - 0 minutes
20 gms galaxy - dry hops 5 days

yeast bry-97


i wasnt exptecting too much, cracked open a bottle at day 10, thought i'd od'd on the bitterness, have just cracked one open after a month in the bottle and its acually pretty good, given a newbie like me a good idea on what galaxy tastes like. pretty happy with it for the small amount of time it took to make.


----------

